# Outlook Express - Anlagen speichern



## Hattrix (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

wo kann man im OE einstellen, in welchen Ordner die Anlage kopiert werden soll? Also ich meine das so, das er nicht wie jetzt immer in die "Eigenen Dateien" reinkopiert, sondern das standardmäßig ein anderer Ordner (von mir wählbar) angezeigt wird.


----------



## defc0n1 (30. März 2007)

Du kannst bei Nachrichtenregeln Einstellen das jede Nachricht mit einer Anlage in einen bestimmten Ordner innerhalb von Outlook verschoben wird.
Meiner Meinung nach kannst du bei Outlook Express aber nicht festlegen in welchem externen Ordner die Anlagen gespeichert werden.
Da brauchst du dann schon ein Mail Programm mit größerem Umfang.


----------



## Maik (31. März 2007)

Hi,

in OutlookExpress lässt sich das Verzeichnis für die eingehenden Nachrichten wechseln (Extras -> Optionen... -> Wartung -> Speicherordner...), eine spezielle Einstellung für die Attachments gibt es in den Programmoptionen meines Wissens aber nicht.


----------



## chillo1 (17. Oktober 2007)

Falsch Mädls, es geht ganz easy:
Einfach auf die Büroklammer mit den Anlagen klicken, dann auf "Anlagen speichern" und unten auf "durchsuchen". Outlook merkt sich dann diesen Ordner bis ihr ihn wieder ändert.
greetz


----------

